
Local Product Quotas for Netflix, Amazon to Become Law in EU - tango24
https://variety.com/2018/film/news/netflix-amazon-local-product-quotas-european-union-law-1202924740/
======
ryeguy_24
So, McDonald's should be mandated to serve Thai food in Thailand?

This is inverse censorship. Not sure where you fall on government intervention
but if this is so highly demanded, why doesn't a company sell local content
streaming services to EU?

~~~
Doxin
> This is inverse censorship

Perhaps. but it's needed to keep local cultures alive, and I don't say that
lightly. The cultural influence of the USA is _massive_. Unless your country
is okay with losing its identity entirely you need to work to keep it intact.

